# DXO Gives Away 60D?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 29, 2010)

```
<div id="attachment_4614" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/60ddxo.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-4614" title="60ddxo" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/60ddxo.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="290" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">60D Confirmation?</p></div>
<p><strong>From DXO

<span style="font-weight: normal;">This may quiet the folks that keep mailing cr that there will be “no 60D”.</span></strong></p>
<p>I checked the site hard to make sure there was no way for people to add this info, as has happened with previous DXo “leaks”.</p>
<p>There isn’t a D30 or 10D on this list either, so I will say it isn’t a D60 typo that can be common.</p>
<p><strong>Read More: <a href="http://www.dxo.com/ca/photo/dxo_optics_pro/product_editions/roadmap_dop_modules">http://www.dxo.com/ca/photo/dxo_optics_pro/product_editions/roadmap_dop_modules</a></strong></p>
<p><em>thanks frederic</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r </strong></p>
```


----------



## lol (Jul 29, 2010)

"planned for" dates from November onwards... either DxO are slow or we're not going to see this too soon. The other question remains unanswered: just what is it going to have??? Other than confirming it is crop sensor anyway... but that's not really a surprise.


----------



## CAT in HAWAII (Jul 29, 2010)

Great,,, seems like confirmation,,,
November seems like a little late for bringing out for the Christmas season,,,


----------



## hoktar (Jul 29, 2010)

Seriously, how is this a confirmation?
Its just another rumor ??? ....
I mean, by now everyone has to know there will be a 60D. And it has to come before 2010. So November 2010 is not such a hard guess..

Why don't you (crguy) ask them about the 60D, see what they know. I doubt they know anything.


----------



## lol (Jul 29, 2010)

Of course we don't know for sure what they know, and there could be several other scenarios leading to their site content. In general, they are a serious and credible company so I think it is unlikely they make it up just for fun. I think it was the last batch of Sony releases they had a lot of correction modules ready for launch, meaning they were working on them under NDA to have it ready in time. It's not a stretch to imagine they can have such a relationship with other manufacturers too.

Again, estimated November availability for their correction modules doesn't necessarily mean November availability for the 60D too.


----------



## gkreis (Jul 29, 2010)

lol said:


> Again, estimated November availability for their correction modules doesn't necessarily mean November availability for the 60D too.



I don't know their software, but they have to wait for production product to test and release updates for, right? So if they say Nov., could we see product announced in Aug/Sept with availability in Oct? They better not miss the Xmas window. Santa is not going to be as generous this year for lots of folks.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 29, 2010)

Just curious, if 60D has the same sensor as 7D and T2i and uses the same lenses, how much work would really be required to calibrate the software for a 60D? 

Reading the tea leaves confirms my own bias -- I've been saying the 60D will be essentially a T2i in a slightly different body. Not discounting the possibility of an articulating screen, but I don't see it breaking any other major new ground. I still believe it will be a camera built to a price-point rather than something completely new and different. 

They've got to give the T2i owners something to trade up to without undermining the 7D.


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 29, 2010)

WOW, this better not be true... a november release date is ridiculous... I think that is when it will be AVAILABLE to buy, maybe a launch this Canon Expo or Photokina so we (consumers) can see the camera there.


----------



## J (Jul 30, 2010)

What? Seriously? This made news?

DXO is just making an educated guess. "50D is overdue for update. Successor will probably be named 60D. Photokina in September. +Couple months of coding. November-ish seems reasonable."

I'm guessing they just quietly revise the page if a new model doesn't show up as expected.

Did anyone check how their projected schedule has changed in the past? That would help.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 30, 2010)

To be fair, the folks at DXO would probably get information before the general public.

However, it's weird that it's still there.


----------



## muteteh (Jul 30, 2010)

I find DxO's choice of lenses very strange.

AFAIK, DxO adds camera+lens modules based on how popular / on-demand those camera+lens combinations are.

The module for 60D with the EF 15mm >>>Full-Frame<<< fisheye is planned to be released within a couple of months from the 60D's announcement, but don't have yet plans for 60D with any APS-C fisheye ? I would have thought they would have planned it the other way around.

Similarily, I think it's strange DxO is in such a haste to release a 60D + Canon EF28-300mm f/3.5-5.6L IS USM module - I don't expect it to be such a popular combination as to be released at the same time as the modules covering the 60D with such kit lenses as the 18-55mm IS & 17-85mm IS USM.

For that matter, why release the 60D+50mm f/1.4 module before modules covering the 18-55mm IS & 17-85mm IS USM kits, or 17-55mm f/2.8 lens ?


----------



## match14 (Jul 30, 2010)

I wonder why DxO is making lens profiles based on a prototype camera. If this is true then I do hope these profiles are updated once they get a real offical product in their hands.


----------



## lol (Jul 30, 2010)

On the lens choice, the 1st wave looks mostly ok to me. The 18-55 IS kit lens is for lower bodies so unless you pair them up afterwards, it isn't a likely combo. The 18-135 listed is the cheap kit option. Why not the 17-85? Because it has been replaced by the 15-85 as high end kit. The 18-200 of course is for people who don't want to change lenses. I'm not so sure why the 50/1.4 joins that group.

On fisheyes, I'd guess Canon gave DxO a priority list to work on, so most Canon lenses appear first. There isn't a Canon crop fisheye, leaving it down to Sigma largely. 3rd party ones will be down to DxO and when they feel like it based on potential user demand.


----------



## muteteh (Jul 30, 2010)

lol said:


> On fisheyes, I'd guess Canon gave DxO a priority list to work on, so most Canon lenses appear first. There isn't a Canon crop fisheye, leaving it down to Sigma largely. 3rd party ones will be down to DxO and when they feel like it based on potential user demand.



OK, but why would the fisheye be a priority for Canon ? Is it a popular lens among APS-C body owners ? If so, wouldn't an APS-C fisheye sell even better, making it a manufacturing priority for Canon ?


----------



## lol (Jul 30, 2010)

Ooh, DxO have taken down the 60D from the list now.

Back on the fisheye, on the list it's not an "early" module anyway. Let's take one step back on this. A fisheye lens intentionally has high distortion. Some people might de-fish them, but that's not what they're about. Fair enough a 15mm fisheye on crop wouldn't be that wide or distorted I think, so of limited use as is. I'd guess they just threw it in regardless as a current lens. Looking again at the bigger picture, there's many primes missing from the list, but I guess regular primes need the least correction.


----------



## Andreas (Jul 30, 2010)

Canon Rumors said:


> To be fair, the folks at DXO would probably get information before the general public.
> 
> However, it's weird that it's still there.



The listing of the Canon 60D is now gone from their website...


----------



## gkreis (Jul 30, 2010)

Andreas said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, the folks at DXO would probably get information before the general public.
> ...



Oh great... now it feels like that scene from Jaws when after all the action, it takes down all those barrels and they are left wondering - did they really see what they thought they saw....


----------

